

Microsoft considering new name for Internet Explorer - bpierre
http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/18/technology/internet-explorer-name-microsoft/index.html

======
forca
MS wants so desperately to be recognized as having great software and great
experience. First step:

\- Stop allowing OEMs to bundle third-party crapware with Windows OS. This
will go a long way to building a better view of Windows. Charge license fee
from them to make up the difference. They can afford it. How much profit do
you really need?

\- Don't change the name, make it better. You'll only confuse the people for
whom the big, blue E is the Internet. Yes, I have people I know who think the
E is the Internet. (How do they dress themselves in the morning?)

\- Incorporate a sandbox in IE to help protect the idiots who are too ignornat
to not surf the Internet as administrator. (Better yet, also suggest a non-
admin account for daily use during first launch.)

\- 90%+ of all malware getting on computers is a direct result of people
surfing with admin rights. Once this is taken care of, the dropoff rate for
infections is amazing.

~~~
baristaGeek
Do you actually know someone who prefers using IE to any other browser? No
right? Even if they build a perfect product, product perceptions in general
need a demarketing process to be changed. Since they are so far away from
having a perfect product, having a new brand (that doesn't have a perfect but
a decent one) that thrives to get as close as possible to perfection is the
best move.

EDIT: Your suggestions are key

------
baristaGeek
This is a really smart move from Microsoft.

I have to absolutely disagree with him saying that IE "has negative
perceptions that no longer represent the product". It has improoved a lot in
these last years for sure, but as a part of the web developing community I can
say it's the browser that gives the most problems among the major ones.

They still have some major technical stuff to fix, but it's definitely the
best move.

------
chiph
Maybe IBM's trademark on "Web Explorer" \-- the browser that shipped with OS/2
Warp is available for use or license.

